# Catfishing pics from the year and past.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I will post all my catfish pics in this thread. We fish mostly the sheyene (close to where I live, lol), The red and the wild rice.

16 lber caught 8-15-07








11 lber caught 7-10-07








14 or 15 lber caught spring of 06.









Couple time fishing without a camera, but I have one now, so I will have more pics.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

nice fish I have that same jacket


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Nice fish, least I not only one who fishes Shy for kitties... Craig


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

For those of you who can't tell, the water level is really low. I was in the mud with the one we caught last night, lol.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Another. 10 lber


----------

